# Hostname banned by freenode, how do I get unbanned

## sirlark

My hostname appears to have been banned by freenode, and I cannot connect to the network, let alone specific channels. I don't abuse the network, but I'm a bog standard home ADSL user, so my IP address changes, and it's possible that someone else with the same provider got that IP recently and got it banned. The freenode FAQ doesn't list any out-of-band ways to comminucate with the network staff to sort this out. 

I use pidgin, and I've tried enabling SASL on my IRC account, but when I try to connect I get the message "SASL authentication failed: No worthy authentication mechanisms found.".

Does anyone know of a different way to get in contact with freenode staff to get my IP/hostname unbanned, or what's wrong with my SASL authentication setup.

----------

## audiodef

Use a proxy. TOR is good, although you may have the same problem until you connect through a tunnel that wasn't banned. Once you get through, you can tell an admin you're an innocent who got mowed down, and hopefully they'll unban your hostname.

----------

## toralf

 *Quote:*   

> The freenode FAQ doesn't list any out-of-band ways to comminucate with the network staff to sort this out. 

 

https://freenode.net/faq.shtml : *Quote:*   

>  Please contact support at freenode dot net, providing your IP address to be unbanned.

 I do read this as : support@freenode.net - you not ?

----------

